# Tips and Tricks for working with DPN's



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

As I knit on my KAL socks today I was thinking of all the tricks and tips I have learned over the 26 years I've been knitting with double pointed needles. I know a lot of people freak out at the thought of knitting with double pointed needles (dpn's) so I thought I would put my thoughts here and others can add their pieces of info. as they choose.

When you are knitting with dpn's you will generally be working with 4 or 5 needles. It is important to keep in mind that although you have your work on 3 or 4 needles, you are only ever working on two needles at one time, all the others are just stitch holders. Dpn's were the original circular knitting instrument, long, long before circular needles ever existence.

Casting on: I find the easiest way to cast on to dpn's is to do either a knitted cast on or a cable cast on. I cast onto one needle and as the needle fills up I will begin distributing the stitches to the other needles. So for the KAL socks I needed to cast on a total of 64 stitches (I was knitting them top down). So I was going to use 4 (5) dpn's, divide stitches, 16 per needle. As I cast on the stitches I would transfer them to other needles until I had them all cast on and evenly distributed. Then I cast on an extra stitch. This last stitch will be carefully transferred to the first needle, where the tail end of the yarn is (the very first stitch cast on). Don't worry too much about whether or not your stitches are twisted, you have about two rounds to get them straight. 

Let's assume we are starting with a 2x2 rib. Using the 5th (or 4th) needle (the spare) The first stitch made, a knit, will be made using the first and last stitch knit together (remember we slipped the last stitch onto the first needle next to the very first stitch cast on) this helps to avoid a notch in the top of the sock. Now work your ribbing all the. Way across the first needle. It will be awkward for a few rows, then it gets a bit easier. So you have one needle finished. Now check your stitches to see if they are twisted on the needles, straighten them out. As I knit I will always make sure I start each needle with a knit stitch. As you work your stitches rearrange them so that you will always have the first stitch on each needle a knit stitch. It is much easier to knit that first stitch and avoid ladders then if you purl. To avoid ladders between needles, when you knit that first stitch on a needle give it a tug and knit it tight. After it is knit tighten it again. Do this for the first two stitches of each needle then loosen your tension to what it should be. I also will make sure the non-working end of the needle I'm taking stitches from is on the underside of the next needle, it seems to make it easier to work all the stitches with even tension. On these particular socks I find it is easier for me to have the beginning of the needle that is holding the stitches to be worked is over the top of the needle before it. Again for me it is just easier to get at the stitches and keep my tension even.

When I get to the instep and need to pick up stitches I use a crochet hook to go into the stitches and pull the working yarn through to create the new stitch. I will also pickup as many stitches as I need to to avoid holes. Once all the stitches are picked up and placed back onto the needles as I knit in the round again I will do more decreases spread out more evenly before I start the decreases that are called for.

Those are all the tricks and tips I can think of right now. If you have questions and if You need a further or better description of what I'm talking about just ask. I'm hoping others will chime in with their tips and tricks.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Mitten thumbs is my most consistent use of DPNs.
Someone mentioned that my thumbs looked "clean". :huh:

I attribute that to my habit of alternating my "seams" between working needles.

If I pick up 10 stitches, I usually start with 3-3-and 4. Then I knit four on each needle thereafter, which eliminates the ladder effect by never having the same stitch gap between two needles for two rounds in a row.

I use the same approach with all DPN knitting.

Alternate stitch count on each needle to avoid using the same stitch row over and over for switching to the next needle.

Does that make enough sense ?


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I always have trouble losing the ones not currently in the work so putting your hair into a bun and skewering it with the spare DPNs works pretty good for keeping track of them.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I just stick my spare dpn into my knit boot toppers.

I don't have enough hair for a bun. :shrug:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Forerunner....you could knit yourself some golden locks and shape them into a bun. You could knit yourself several sets so that your bun would match whatever knit boot toppers you were wearing. 

I would so love to see a picture.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Aw, geez.

Don't you ladies have anything better to do ?


:indif:


I mean seriously, who ever heard of knitting golden locks ?

Everybody knows you _braid_ them.



:facepalm:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Forerunner, where is your creativity? Honestly, from you of all people...knitted bulky buns should be right down your alley. 



ANYONE can braid golden locks. 

That's old hat. 

Reach deeeeeeep.....find your inner bun. It's there...waiting to be set free!!!

:cute:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

































:facepalm:





.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

My tip for dpns would be use ones long enough so you have plenty of room on each needle and don't easily drop stitches. 

And I stick any extra needles (like when casting off) behind my ear. :grin:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

All my tips have been covered by ya'll already, but, funny story time!!

In the morning, for about an hour, I had been working on a bag, it had cables and I was using DPN's, and was on the decreases, well my extras kept getting put into my hair, as I always keep them in my braid when not in use.
A few hours later, I had to run to town, to the feed store.
Didn't even think about it. I went to the feed store, the grocery store, and finally stopped for gas on my way home.
The woman at the gas station asked what knitting project I was working on. I thought it strange, but told her a bag. She just smiled, and asked if I was so good I could knit, while driving. I must have looked confused, as she then put her hand on her hair, and patted it. I reached up and found two DPN's, and my cable needle still tucked into my hair! LOL!!
I can't help but wonder what everyone else in town thought about my hair accessories.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

What a bold fashion statement, Debi !

I think I see potential for a trend.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

Just to add a bit to the bun idea, I saved the hair from my hair brush, ran it through my carding machine, rolled the batt till it felted, cut it to the size I wanted and made a bun form. My Mom used to call them "rats," Victorian ladies did a lot of elegant hair styles and used saved hair to give them volume.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Debi that us so funny, I can see their faces now. I'm sure they cut you slack since you are fairly new to town, and with your tats they probably thought it was just another of those things you foreigners do <rolling eyes>. I'm not sure how Nebraska is but I was never considered a Minnesotan although I lived there for more than 20 years and had added two children to the population. 

MDKatie I have used rubber bands wrapped around the ends of dpn's as stops to hold stitches. I also gave little rubber stops that fit on the ends of each dpn's. But you are absolutely right about choosing needles long enough to comfortably hold your stitches. I've tried using those short, 4",needles and I just can't use them. Maybe when I make gloves or mittens for the fingers and thumbs. I tend to prefer the 6" length, if they are too long they can really get in the way.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, Debi - that is just too funny!! 

It's always good to be prepared. You never know when some stray yarn might cross your path! LOL! 

I was in Hancock Fabric store the other day. They also sell yarn. There was a young woman trying to pick out yarn. She looked at me with a look that was hope and confusion all rolled in to one emotion and asked if I knew how to crochet. "Help." She was having trouble figuring out how to hold the yarn so that she could control the tension. I reached in my pocket and pulled out a crochet hook and gave her a lesson on the spot. A worker came over and asked if I could show her, too. Pretty soon I was giving a little crochet lesson in the aisle of the store. 

So you never know when those needles will come in handy. You should wear them all the time.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:grouphug:



















.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

If Forerunner knit a multi colored bun it would look a little bit like the group hug. 


:grouphug:


Just sayin'


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

It could be a whole new market!!!! 

Huggy Buns.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Sometimes when knitting socks, I get what looks like laddering. It is along the gusset before the decreases. If knitting with 4 needles, this happens on needle #3 but not #1. How do I prevent this from happening?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Never switch needles over the same stitch row twice.....or at least not very often.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Vicki in NW Ohio, I always pick up. Extra stitches, especially at those points where you tend to get holes or gaps. Then just decrease as it makes sense to get rid of them. You can also twist stitches at those joins. Remember to always pull those first two stitches tight on each needle.


----------

